# Please, please, just tell me what SSD to buy for libraries!



## tcollins (May 28, 2022)

I have spent days trying to figure this out. For over a decade, I would just buy a new Firewire Glyph drive from Sweetwater and be done with it, but things have changed.

USB-C or Thunderbolt? They're the same. But they're not. The chord looks the same. But it's not. And my computer has different Thunderbolt ports anyway (TB2) and old style USB 3 ports.
I have this mid-2015 iMac: TC's iMac Specs. Is there any advantage to using those Thunderbolt 2 ports, or should I just use the USB3 ports (which is also the same as USB-C. Oh wait, it's not). Can I plug a TB3 drive into those TB2 ports if I buy an adaptor on Amazon for like $12.99?

I've read that Samsung T5s are good for streaming samples, but this seems too good to be true, right?

Right now I'm using a mechanical 7200 rpm OWC drive that was my sample backup drive. It's OK, but it's loud.

I'm sure that this has probably been discussed at length on some thread somewhere here at VI-C, but I'm tired of searching, so any suggestions or info would be welcome. 

Thanks,
-TC


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 28, 2022)

A TB 3 drive that is powered will not run if it is plugged into a TB2 port. 

Depending on how many TB of sample space you require, the Samsung T7 (the newer model of the T5) would work just fine.

If you need more than 2TB, then you might want to check out the OWC Thunderbay 4 Mini. And then turn the fan off on the machine (some models have a switch, some need to be unplugged manually).


----------



## dzilizzi (May 28, 2022)

I usually buy Samsung QVO drives and put them in enclosures. but I'm a PC with USB3. EVO are better for read/write capabilities, but sample libraries, once written, are normally read only. The QVO drives have the same read speeds but slower write speeds. I don't know about Thunderbolt enclosures. 

I recently bought a T7 drive. Seems to work, but I haven't used it enough to comfortably recommend it. It is USB-C.


----------



## carlc (May 29, 2022)

I second the vote for Samsung T7, I have all of my libraries stored there and the load times are quick with my 2018 Mac Mini. The price has dropped a bit since last year, currently $219 online. 

I do wish Samsung had an option >2 TB as I ended up with three of them. I could probably live with two if I purged some of the older junk that I don’t use.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 29, 2022)

I love my Samsung T7 too (2TB USB-C ) - but make sure to use the original cables.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 29, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I usually buy Samsung QVO drives and put them in enclosures. but I'm a PC with USB3.



I've done pretty much the same for the last two drives as they are used 99% read only. Mac Mini 2018 - using the USB-C interface though I wouldn't have any concerns about running them from the oldskool USB3 ports. I personally wouldn't bother with going the Thunderbolt route but just stick with plain old USB. 

I haven't done much in the way of testing to confirm but my impression is that once you're on SSD over USB3 or better most of the bottleneck is in the sample player.


----------



## emilio_n (May 29, 2022)

Take care with External SATA like the Samsung QVO or EVO style with USB3 enclosure if you are on Monterey. All my SSD of this kind stoped top work as soon I updated the SO. 
This problem doesn't affect to the Samsung T5, T7 or other external SSD. 

At this moment I have the same iMac than you, but this isue affect even to the Apple Silicon new models as far I know.


----------



## Cdnalsi (May 29, 2022)

I have had my Samsung T5 (1TB) since they released and love it. Great performance and reliability. Never had a glitch or problem with it.


----------



## twtyler (May 29, 2022)

I’m on Mac and have 4 Samsung QVO drives for sample libraries hooked up via USB, they’ve been fast and reliable. Never had an issue.


----------



## emilio_n (May 29, 2022)

twtyler said:


> I’m on Mac and have 4 Samsung QVO drives for sample libraries hooked up via USB, they’ve been fast and reliable. Never had an issue.


What OS are you using?


----------



## Pier (May 29, 2022)

SSD over USB3 should be fast enough for sample libraries since typically these are composed of many small files and will not give opportunity to your SSD to reach max sequential speeds.

You should be able to get about 450MB/s max read speed using USB3 which is typically cheaper than TB drives or enclosures (although maybe not since you're looking for TB2 in your situation).

On Intel Macs, TB ports typically increase the CPU temps by about 10ºC. Depending on your situation (CPU gen, ambient temps, etc) this might make the fans audible constantly.


----------



## GtrString (May 29, 2022)

SSD, USB versions 3.1 (10Gbps) or 3.2 (20 Gbps), Samsung for Windows, Western Digital for Mac. Thunderbolt not neccesary and still too expensive price-performance ratio.


----------



## carlc (May 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> SSD over USB3 should be fast enough for sample libraries since typically these are composed of many small files and will not give opportunity to your SSD to reach max sequential speeds.
> 
> You should be able to get about 450MB/s max read speed using USB3 which is typically cheaper than TB drives or enclosures (although maybe not since you're looking for TB2 in your situation).
> 
> On Intel Macs, TB ports typically increase the CPU temps by about 10ºC. Depending on your situation (CPU gen, ambient temps, etc) this might make the fans audible constantly.


I use a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CZPV8DF (CalDigit TS3 dock) with my Mac Mini, takes some of the load off the computer. I paid $220 in November 2020, although it looks like the latest version (TS4) is going for $379 on Amazon. Yikes. Maybe wait until BF if you are considering something like this. It is nice to have a single TB3 cable running into my Mac Mini, then the monitor and all my USB cables can be hidden away with the dock. The only other cable running direct to my Mac Mini is the TB3 cable for my audio interface.


----------



## odod (May 30, 2022)

sandisk extreme .. very reliable for me


----------



## iMovieShout (May 30, 2022)

Samsung's 860 Pro 2TB and 4TB models seem to outstrip almost anything else in terms of speed and reliability, including many fast NVMe devices. We have several of these in the studio, as well as Samsung 970 EVO Plus. Over the years we've tested all sorts including Crucial, Kingston, Sandisk, Intel, WD and others, but Samsung 860 Pro SSDs always seem to come out on top for both video editing and VFX (with mainly Premiere Pro and Davinci Studio etc), and composing with Nuendo, LogicPro, ProTools, and VEPro7.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 30, 2022)

odod said:


> sandisk extreme .. very reliable for me


And the cable connections hold in a super tight manner, unlike the Samsung's which are a bit too loose for me.


----------



## tcollins (May 30, 2022)

Thank-you everyone for the suggestions and recommendations.
I ordered a 2TB Samsung T7, which should be an upgrade from my HDD. I actually have a couple of smaller T5s that I use for moving work between computers, and they have been great.


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (May 30, 2022)

I've been really happy with my Samsung T7 (which I use with my 2020 M1 Mac Mini), and @carlc, I'm glad you mentioned your wish that there was a 4TB version; I felt the same, and have considered just buying a second T7. I feel reassured to learn that that's what someone else has done


----------



## tcollins (Jun 13, 2022)

Update: The Samsung T7 over USB 3 is great, much faster and of course silent.
What a world. This is like magic to someone who once connected drives using SCSI cables!


----------



## BVMusic (Sep 30, 2022)

ThatAdamGuy said:


> I've been really happy with my Samsung T7 (which I use with my 2020 M1 Mac Mini), and @carlc, I'm glad you mentioned your wish that there was a 4TB version; I felt the same, and have considered just buying a second T7. I feel reassured to learn that that's what someone else has done


Hi, found this thread. The T7 specs is USB 3.2 Gen 2. Is 3.0 usb faster than 3.2, as I have a MacBook Pro retina early 2015 and it says USB 3 devices. Does this mean my Mac compatible with all USB 3's? Thanks for any help. - Brian


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Take care with External SATA like the Samsung QVO or EVO style with USB3 enclosure if you are on Monterey. All my SSD of this kind stoped top work as soon I updated the SO.
> This problem doesn't affect to the Samsung T5, T7 or other external SSD.
> 
> At this moment I have the same iMac than you, but this isue affect even to the Apple Silicon new models as far I know.


I use an 8tb QVO on a mac studio max. I had issues with a higher end enclosure where it corrupted my drive completely. Since I switched to a £13 enclosure off amazon, not a single issue. I think you just have to get lucky with your chosen enclosure chipset.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 30, 2022)

BVMusic said:


> Hi, found this thread. The T7 specs is USB 3.2 Gen 2. Is 3.0 usb faster than 3.2, as I have a MacBook Pro retina early 2015 and it says USB 3 devices. Does this mean my Mac compatible with all USB 3's? Thanks for any help. - Brian


3.0 is 5Gbs.
Gen 2 is 10Gbs.
They are compatible provided you have a cable with the appropriate connectors but you will get much lower sequential speeds.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 2, 2022)

BVMusic said:


> Hi, found this thread. The T7 specs is USB 3.2 Gen 2. Is 3.0 usb faster than 3.2, as I have a MacBook Pro retina early 2015 and it says USB 3 devices. Does this mean my Mac compatible with all USB 3's? Thanks for any help. - Brian


I believe it means that yes, your Mac will be able to read anything USB 3.x, but may not be able to take advantage of the speed bumps between .1, .2, etc. You'd have to see what the speed limits of the USB ports on your specific Macbook are.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 2, 2022)

Not sure how Kontakt 7 impacts read speeds. I've heard "it feels like twice as fast" regarding K7 vs. K6, which is as scientific as it sounds, but at least K6 was only able to load about as fast as SATA III drives, and wouldn't see anything faster no matter how much PCIE 4.0 NVMe m.2 action you threw at it. I'm interested to hear what the new bottleneck is, if it has been improved.


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 2, 2022)

Be aware that when SSDs get near their capacity they get slower.


----------



## davidson (Oct 3, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Be aware that when SSDs get near their capacity they get slower.


Only write speeds though, read speed will remain consistent.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 3, 2022)

I have four SanDisk external SSDs: two 500GB, a 1TB, and a 2TB; in my experience, they have proven reliable--however, I am obviously not a power user


----------



## inthevoid (Oct 3, 2022)

Samsung T5/T7. Done me good for more than 5 years of pro work and rock solid.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 3, 2022)

davidson said:


> Only write speeds though, read speed will remain consistent.


And read speeds are what matters on a sample drive.


----------

